# Post the cutest anime girl you've ever seen!



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wanted to do this for a long time so here goes:

This here is lucy from Elfen Lied.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

no


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely has to be Miharu-chan (Girls Bravo)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mlochail said:


> Definitely has to be Miharu-chan (Girls Bravo)


Needs more tentacles.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

jesus wept


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## mohdredhuan338 (Feb 13, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


>


You are an ugly woman, granny!


----------



## mohdredhuan338 (Feb 13, 2014)

Enma Ai, Jigoku Shoujo..


----------



## mohdredhuan338 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------

